# From separation to divorce



## charyse (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello

I was married a month shy of two years when my husband I separated. That was almost 4 years ago. He is currently in another state and I am in minnesota. We tried talking divorce a couple times but it never really went far. 

I have gone through a whirlwind of emotions the past 4 years and have. Ow decided to stop being stubborn and file for divorce. I have. It talked with him in well over a year or seen him in 3. I am so beyond confused with this process.

Everything seems to have a fee, online paperwork fees or lawyers fees or filing fees. I honestly don't know how I will pay for any of this. We have no kids or assets or any debt together. What's his is his and mine is mine. I am not asking for anything from him.

I just really dont know what to do. It has been 4 years but the thought of this rips my heart out. I tried to reconcile he just does not want to be married. I am almost 26 and have nofriends in the area and my family has not helped much.

Just wondering if anyone has any advice. This is so hard but it needs to be done.


Charyse


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am currently separated and thinking about filing. We have no children so if he agrees, we can do it for a flat $1000 with a lawyer, plus maybe $100 in filing fees. $2000, if he forces the issue and makes a judge split assets (which would be foolish since I only want some money out of the house-not asking for his pension to be split,,or his 401k, which a judge will do in my state.) 

Have you met with a lawyer? I had a free consultation so have not spent anything yet, but hope to get by with under $1200. It will be worth it, as I worry about being responsible for any debt he takes on.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

charyse said:


> Hello
> 
> I was married a month shy of two years when my husband I separated. That was almost 4 years ago. He is currently in another state and I am in minnesota. We tried talking divorce a couple times but it never really went far.
> 
> ...


Every state has some filing fees and you might be able to have them waived if they are a financial hardship. 

You might inquire with your county officials as they may have legal aides or volunteers who can help. 

If you both are in agreement on asset/liability division the court will generally just sign off on a divorce. Since you said you have no big assets and he doesn't appear to he contesting it may be just as simple as filling in the papers and getting his signature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you looked at your state's self-help website? You should be able to do a very low-cost divorce using the forms that they have. Since you have nothing to split, it's pretty easy.

Divorce, Child Support, Custody & Family Law

They probably have some kind of clinic or clerks who will help you by explaining things.

Or you can use a service like Legal Zoom


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

My XW and I did a DIY divorce, $184. Since she "wanted out" at that time

I made her pay for it. Several months later she regretted it. Oh well


----------



## SingleDadof2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Chuck71 said:


> My XW and I did a DIY divorce, $184. Since she "wanted out" at that time
> 
> I made her pay for it. Several months later she regretted it. Oh well


Do you have kids? Only reason I ask is if so, I wouldn't mind going this route. That is if it is generally easy to do.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I don't have any experience in US Law , but I would advise you not to give up any of your rights ; you seem to be a lady ; you want nothing from him ...


You just file for divorce with lowest fees, and request from him to pay with you ; if he refuse ; claim for everything you are elligible for ; if he peacefull exists it will be just fine .

Good luck , you are still young , live your life ...


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SingleDadof2 said:


> Do you have kids? Only reason I ask is if so, I wouldn't mind going this route. That is if it is generally easy to do.


We had no kids together. But you still could use DIY even if there were

kids. BUT....... everything must be agreed upon.

You rarely have a D where everything is agreed upon going in.

Just check with local courthouse and they can lead you in the right direction.


----------

